# Forum > Gaming > Homebrew Design >  Hold My Ale: D&D 5e Subclass Contest XXXV (35) - submission thread

## animorte

Welcome to the 5e D&D Subclass Contest XXXV (35)!

Our voted theme for this next contest is

*Hold My Ale:* _Drinking ale, playing pub games, or other similar concepts. See the Monk: Way of the Drunken Master. Do you have a drinking problem and want to express how (in)effective this is during an adventure? Maybe your character is rehabilitating through AA meetings. Perhaps they're a traveling vendor (or customer) at the annual wine-tasting festival. Need to share an experience of a bartender that's sick of the stools being broken? Could be the resident hustler, deceiving money right into his own pockets._
*Spoiler: Contest Rules*
Show


The subclass you homebrew should fit the theme. You can interpret the theme as broadly as you like without risk of disqualification, but doing so may reduce your chances of earning votes during the voting period.You may only create one subclass. If you create more than one subclass then you must choose which one to enter and remove all the others from this thread and the contest (making them invalid) . If you do not specify which one you favor by the time voting begins, all of your content is invalid.When you submit your subclass you must create a post on this thread which either has the content or holds a link to it. You may also optionally create one other individual thread for your class on the homebrew design sub-forum. If it is found that you have revealed your class on another site or on another thread than one on the homebrew design sub-forum, your entry will be considered invalid. If you do make a specific thread for your class, please mention its involvement to the competition in that thread. If you use external formatting resources such as Homebrewery, or GMBinder it is recommended that you also create a PDF of the content and share it here.You may use other homebrew content (such as feats, spells, magical items, monsters, and base class) or even features to supplement your subclass, provided you have permission from the original creator and provide links to the source. Failure to receive permission from the original creation will disqualify you from entry in the current contest.Your subclass must have fully completed mechanics and descriptions for it to be valid. Entries are due by 11:59 PM Central Time on the deadline. Any submissions after this point are invalid. No changes can be made to your class while voting is taking place. Failure to comply with the previous rule will result in disqualification.Any content which has been declared invalid by the rules above cannot be voted for, but you may decide to remove it from the contest and create another subclass instead. If you are disqualified then you are not allowed to enter any more homebrew for this competition, though you may still vote and later enter the next competition.Please note that misunderstandings occur, if you break a rule which results in disqualification it might be excused if you can convince the group that it was a result of confusion over the rules.

Contests stay up for *6 weeks* unless an extension is requested by participants. Voting threads then go up for *2 weeks* before the next contest begins.


Subclass Contest Discussion Thread

Deadline: *February 17th* will be the deadline for this contest. The voting thread will open the following day and stay open for 2 weeks.

----------


## MrStabby

Hmm.  I guess I could dive back into these waters...

Placeholder of Oath of Debauchery Paladin...

----------


## Twelvetrees

*Bootlegger*Rogue Subclass


There's money to be made in booze and when folks with coin to spend want a drink, they know just who to call. You excel at slipping supplies past the long arm of the law and knowing when to run when you need to. If a fiery distraction is needed to make good your escape, you've got all you need on hand.


*Bael Turathi Cocktails*

Starting at 3rd level, you can use an action to turn a bottle of wine into alchemist's fire. In addition, you gain proficiency in alchemist's fire and can treat attacks with it as a ranged weapon attack, allowing you to sneak attack with it. When you hit with alchemist's fire and deal your sneak attack damage, it deals fire damage.

You can use the bonus action granted by your Cunning Action to make a ranged weapon attack with a flask of alchemist's fire.


*Smuggler*

When you choose this archetype at 3rd level, you gain an extradimensional storage space that allows you to hide contraband from the authorities. This space can hold up to 100 pounds, not exceeding a volume of 27 cubic feet. You can access this space through pockets in your clothing, the top of your boots, from within your sleeves, or other similar places.

In addition, you gain proficiency in the Sleight of Hand skill if you don't already have it. Your proficiency bonus is doubled for any ability check you make that uses this proficiency.


*Liquid Courage*

Starting at 9th level, you can't be frightened. As a bonus action, you can give an ally within 5 feet of you another chance to throw off fear. They immediately get to make a save against an effect causing them to be frightened that they would normally get to save against at the end of their turn.


*Bolt*

At 13th level, when you use you Cunning Action to Dash, double the additional movement you would normally get. You have advantage on any Dexterity (Acrobatics) checks you make during this movement.


*Tax Evasion*

Beginning at 17th level, your reflexes are second-to-none. When you use Uncanny Dodge, you take no damage from the chosen attack.

----------


## sengmeng

*Martial Archetype: Bouncer*

A professional doorman, bouncers may not see the same type of adventures as most heroes, but they are expected to be tough and face physical threats as their day-to-day job-- sometimes from the so-called "real heroes" who show up to spend ill-gotten loot at the establishment they're sworn to protect.

*De-escalation*
Beginning at third level when you select this subclass, you gain proficiency in Intimidation or Persuasion, and add double your proficiency bonus to checks made with the selected skill.

*Love Tap*
Also at third level, you gain *Love Tap*. Whenever a creature is hit by your unarmed strike and is left with fewer than 10 + your fighter level in hitpoints after the damage is calculated, they must make a save versus a DC of 8 + your proficiency bonus + your strength bonus or fall unconscious.

*Situational Awareness*
At seventh level, you gain proficiency in Insight or Perception, and may use a check with the selected skill in place of initiative rolls.

*Yer Outta Here!*
At tenth level, if you move with a creature you have grappled, you can make a shove attempt that deals damage as if you hit them with an unarmed strike and can also move them ten feet away from you and knock them prone if successful. The damage from this shove can also trigger your *Love Tap* ability if it leaves them with few enough hitpoints.

*Sucker Punch*
At fifteenth level, you can always act in a surprise round, however if you would have been surprised without this ability, you can only take the attack action, and only with unarmed strikes. The threshold for having to save versus your *Love Tap* ability rises to 20 + twice your fighter level during surprise rounds.

*And Stay Out!*
At eighteenth level, when you use *Yer Outta Here!*, the distance you can shove them becomes fifteen feet and the damage is doubled. Additionally, if a creature passes a save versus your Love Tap ability but is hit by another unarmed strike in the same turn, it must make the subsequent save or saves at disadvantage.

----------


## animorte

_Introducing..._

Paladin: Oath of the Chaperone
_Coming soon... to forums near you!_

----------

